# Hows your geography IQ?



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hows your geography IQ?

Traveler IQ Challenge

My score:
Score = 559691
Level = 12
IQ = 131

I lost quite some points on the 12th level for cities in Russia.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2008)

Didn't make it past the 8th level. African cities and capitals killed me.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Njaco said:


> African cities and capitals killed me.



A lot of people get killed in African cities. For real.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

I suck. First try...

Score=127,130
Level=5
IQ=87


----------



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 13, 2008)

Final Score: 496,925
Level: 11
Traveler IQ: 125


Island territories killed me. Also the itty bitty map made things difficult; I was lucky to get less than 100 km away from the target.(did nail the capital of Bhutan though... 2 km)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

Capital of Bhutan??? Where the hell is Bhutan?!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't they make lighters? 

I see the final score but where the h*ll is the IQ number? Thats why I'm still on the short bus!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe you didn't even rank.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 14, 2008)

level 10 115


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 14, 2008)

I rock!! Level 5 with an IQ of 85. That's good right, the lower the better. That's what Mum always told me.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok, I'm the ranking idiot here.

IQ 105,285
Level 4


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2008)

Level 11
IQ 120
Can't remember points


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 14, 2008)

I only managed level 4. But it's not very easy on a tiny monitor!


----------



## v2 (Jan 14, 2008)

level 10, IQ 110


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

I assume all you geography genius' are quoting your first try. Right? Right?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2008)

Level 11 
IQ 125


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 14, 2008)

Final Score: 384,641
Level: 10
Traveler IQ: 113

First try, no Bull  

Looks like I'm in the middle of the pack.  

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 14, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I assume all you geography genius' are quoting your first try. Right? Right?


Bloody right did it as I was drinking my coffee before work at 630am


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah but your a genius amongst mental midgets, Pb.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 14, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Yeah but your a genius amongst mental midgets, Pb.


How do you know the people I associate with


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Henk (Jan 16, 2008)

I loved geography and was good in ti, but hell that was a bit harsh. I new most of the places were, but I was not near enough to score great points.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 16, 2008)

I was Lvl 8 and IQ 100 ... again the African places that aren't real, stumped me.


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

plan_D said:


> I was Lvl 8 and IQ 100 ... again the African places that aren't real, stumped me.



He he he..... I know what you mean mate, some of those places is just not easy to know about.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeh I think I smeel some BS here Matt.

Level 6

IQ 93

First try


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2008)

I smeel it too.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 18, 2008)

Hunter368 said:


> Yeh I think I smeel some BS here Matt.
> 
> Level 6
> 
> ...


Maybe you should get out of the house more


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2008)

.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 18, 2008)

At least it's not a foot


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

Fetish people? LOL


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2008)

Matt where do you get those gifs?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you really want to know?....


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2008)

Level 8 and IQ 102 and the game wouldn't let me further, although I knew all. I run 1024x756 resolution screen on a laptop with a touchpad mouse which makes it very hard, that was the low score reason of mine. I'll try once more with a ZoomIn mode... Then I'll kick your asses (except Les, who rocks. As... Uh, sometimes.  )


----------

